# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  PFK Fishnews: Female guppies risk death to escape unwanted male attention

## AquaticQuotient.com

Female guppies risk death to escape unwanted male attention

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

